# Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage



## 4711 (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo alle Heimwerker/-innen,

so das neue Gartenarbeits-Jahr ist nun da und die Teichumrandung steht nun an.

Meine Frage ist an euch wer kennt einen Preiswerten Lieferanten für Holzterrassendielen (PLZ 30... Umkreis) in Sibirischer Lärche oder alternatives Holz mit der Wiederstandtsklasse 2.

Zur Unterkonstruktion - hätte ich gerne in Aluminium alla NG wer kennt Alu-Profilhersteller die dieses Profil oder ein ähnliches Pressen und Zubehör dazu haben ( winkel und verstärkungen etc. ). Alternativ natürlich auch Holz aber das auf 3m freitragend ?!? für die Sitzfläche die auf 1m Höhe schwebt. Vehrkehrslast sollte mit 350kg/qm wohl locker reichen für den privaten Bereich oder?

Sommerliche Grüße aus den, mit mitlerweile mit 30 stunden Regen , Garbsen

Hartmut


----------



## Zermalmer (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Hallo Hartmut,
ich habe die Firma MVG direkt vor der Haustür...die haben sehr viel Aluprofile im Programm.

Weiss halt nur nicht, wie stark die Frachtkosten auf Deine Entfernung zu Buche schlagen.

Aber evt. gibt es ja ähnliche Firmen auch in Deiner Ecke.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Hallo, 
es ist mein Job unter anderem so etwas zu verkaufen, deswegen gleich mal die Frage wie Du darauf kommst das Lärche Widerstandsklasse 2 hat. Nach DIN 68800-1:2011-10 ist Lärche in WK 3-4 eingestuft. In Klasse 2 finden sich Hölzer, wie die europ. Eiche, Edelkastanie, Bongossi, Bangkirai Western Red Cedar und andere. 

Ein Graf hat mir im Verkaufsgespräch zur Lärche mal so gesagt: Mein Junge, wenn Du mir versprichst das die Lärche hundert Jahre, dann kauf ich das auch in Lärche, ansonsten recicht mir ne imprägnierte Fichte. Da der Graf erstens deutlich älter war als ich und zweitens selber Land und Forstwirtschaft betreibt weiss der sicher wovon er redet. Denn um so höher die Rohdichte, um so resistenter. Das wird man aber bei den heute ja üblicherweise recht jung gefällten Bäumen kaum bekommen. 

Ganz charmant ist auch noch Robinie, weil heimisch vorkommend und Resistenz 1-2 
Außerdem gäbe es mit hocher Resistenz noch Bambus, der ist auch unbedenlich aus ökologischer Sicht, weil schnell wachsend und mit Thermobehandlung Rsistenzklasse 1
Aber preiswert und resistent und gut schliessen sich aus. Für die resistenten Hölzer zahlst Du das doppelte bis dreifache von der Lärche. Finde ich aber durchaus gerechtfertigt, wenn man bedenkt was für ein anstrengender Weg das ist, bis aus einem Sämling ein Brett wird. 

Viele Grü0e 

Wuzzel


----------



## Nori (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Wenn du mit freitragend so etwas wie einen Balkon meinst, dann musst du bei 3m Auskragung schon recht massive Balken verwenden.
Ich hab erst kürzlich meine Terrasse erneuert, da wurden 3m überspannt, allerdings mit einem Auflager an jedem Ende - das ging mit 90x90 mm Bangkirai-Riegeln prima, allerdings kostet so ein 3m Stück auch schon um die 60 €.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Moonlight (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Also bei mir bietet der B1 Baumarkt diese Woche Douglasiendielen für 1,90m den lfm an.
Ist zwar nur 2. Sortierung, aber wer die Paletten schön umstapelt, findet auch noch super Dielen 

Schau mal nach ... vielleicht gibt es so einen Baumarkt auch in Deiner Nähe.

http://www.b1-discount.de/angebote/aktuelleangebote

Mandy


----------



## Iedfreak (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Haben am Wochenende begonnen unsere Terasse zu bauen und haben uns für Hevea entschieden! http://tech-deck.info/

Macht vorerst einen sehr ordentlichen Eindruck... Preis liegt bei 5,80€ lfdm...


----------



## 4711 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Puuh soviele Antworten - Danke erstmal euch allen 



> Zermalmer
> ich habe die Firma MVG direkt vor der Haustür...die haben sehr viel Aluprofile im Programm.



THX sowas habe ich gesucht - mal schauen ob ich hier wenn finde. Mir ging es um die Profiletypen und Maße damit ich es hier mal "rumzeigen" kann.



> Wuzzel
> deswegen gleich mal die Frage wie Du darauf kommst das Lärche Widerstandsklasse 2 hat



mit Lärche meine ich die sibirische Lärche und die sollte WK 2-3 im Kern haben wenn ich den Publikationen vom "Informationdiesnt Holz" glauben schenken darf. Wobei es ja auch die frage ist wie weit nördlich die Lärche gewachsen ist was einen hier ja niemand mit bestimmtheit sagen kann.
Klar einheimische Hölzer würde ich auch bevorzugen besonders Robine aber hier in der nähe ist so gut wie nichts zu bekommen wenn nur brennholz  . Eiche habe ich bereits früher mal verarbeitet sie hat aber obwohl technisch getrocknet doch sehr stark gearbeitet.
Bambus finde ich nur als "Systemlänge"(185cm) bei "meinen" Lieferanten benötige jedoch feste länge von ca. 200cm für die Dielen.
Hast du schon mal was von französcher Hochgebirgs Lärche gehört ?!? http://www.larix.zaunonlineshop.com/Terrasse-Co/Terrassenbohlen/Pfosten-90/90-mm-Hochgebirgslaerche.html 



> Nori
> 3m überspannt, allerdings mit einem Auflager an jedem Ende



genau so soll es werden - keine Auskragung habe mal gestern aben noch im alten Holzbaubuch gelesen theoretisch sollten 45*145mm alle 50cm reichen.

@Moonlight

bei 145 dielen a 2 meter ne menge arbeit  wenn man von aus geht das nur jede 4te was ist 

@ledfreak

Hevea ?!? hort sich nach nem Schuhregal an was ich mal gekauft habe (Hevea Rubberwood) das war so gelblich rötliches Holz relativ weich - ich gxxgle mal


----------



## Schwatze (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Habe mir letztes Jahr Bambusdielen für meine Terrasse hier bestellt: http://www.liu-cbd.de/
Die Abwicklung ging super schnell. Die Lieferung war sehr preiswert und die haben die Terrassendielen mit Längen von über 2 m.
Gruß Lutz


----------



## Nori (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Ich hab 11 Querlager (eben dieser 90x90 Riegel) auf 7 m Länge mittels Edelstahlwinkeln auf dem Dachwannenrand der Fertiggarage verschraubt (diese Methode hat nun schon 22 Jahre bestens gehalten, nur waren die verwendeten Fichtenholzbalken morsch geworden) und dann mit normalen Bangkirai-Dielen (145x25) mit 5m und 2 m im Versatz verbunden.
Ich hab meine Sachen im Holz-Fachhandel in der Nähe gekauft und auf Grund des Gewichts und der Längen anliefern lassen (das kostete nicht mal was extra, genauso wenig wie der Zuschnitt der Balken auf 2,98 m)
Das Geländer hab ich dann aber an einen Fachbetrieb vergeben und aus Alu/Edelstahl aufbauen lassen (= wartungsfrei, langlebig und rel. leicht)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Moonlight (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*



4711 schrieb:


> ... wenn man von aus geht das nur jede 4te was ist



Stimmt 
Mein Mann hat heute überraschend 26 Dielen mitgebracht. Er meinte er hat die ganzen Palletten umgestapelt ... und was er übrig gelassen hatte war höchstens brennholztauglich, zu nix Anderem mehr zu verwerten 

Mandy


----------



## olli-beyer (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Hallo 4711,

mir hat man http://www.roggemann.de/ und http://holzhandel-deutschland.de/ empfohlen. Habe sie selber noch nicht ausprobiert. Hoffe dass Sie gut sind, brauch auch noch Holz für meinen Filter als Terrasse :beten. Aber ein Anruf für ein Angebot sollte nicht so schwer sein, Du musst nur wissen was Du haben möchtest.

Viel Glück 

Olli


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

@mandy da es grundsätzlich eher Sinn macht mit eigener Qualität zu glänzen als über die schlechte Ware von Marktbegleitern zu reden sage ich dazu nur, das man für einen so geringen Preis vermutlich nicht viel erwarten kann. Und zwar in Bezug auf Optik und Haltbarkeit. Da die __ Douglasie in den letzten Jahren immer wieder von irgendwelchen Märkten in übelster Qualität verramscht wurde und sich diese Preise dann in den Köpfen auch für ordentliche Ware festsetzen biete ich die schon gar nicht mehr an. 

Es gibt ja auch ab und an Teichfolie fuer 1,29 je qm ... wer meint damit nen Schnäppchen zu machen, der irrt vermutlich auch. 

Wie sagt der Franzose so schön: You get what you pay.

@4711  stimmt, den Bambus haben wir leider auch nur in 185er Systemlänge. Robinie wär zu beschaffen, aber die ist nicht preiswert. 
Der Link mit dem Resistenz 2-3 würde mich interessieren. 
Sind da vielleicht Fensterkanteln gemeint ? 
Ich halte mich da eher an die DIN  ... und wie bereits erwähnt, es hängt von der Rohdichte ab. Also Feuchte messen und wiegen, dann ist man schlauer. 
Das Geraffel was so an Lärche zu Ramschpreisen am Markt ist, ist jedenfalls mit Sicherheit eher 3-4 ! 

Zum Bambus: Da gibt es sehr unterschiedliche Langzeiterfahrungen. Das Produkt hat sich in den letzten Jahren weiterentwickelt, es ist aber auch noch viel murks auf dem Markt. Ich würd auf jeden Fall zu Thermobambus raten. Bei den nicht Thermobehandelten Bambusdielen hört man sehr viel negatives. 

zu Hevea: ist mir eigentlich neu, das Hevea im Aussenbereich eingesetzt wird. Es ist sehr stärkehaltiges Splintholz und daaher eigentlich nur fuer den Trockenbereich gedacht meines wissens. Sind die erwähnten Dielen in irgendeiner Weise modifiziert oder just massives Heva Holz ? Das würde mich interessieren, weil man lernt ja nie aus.
Zur Info: Hevea wird fuer die Gewinnung von Naturkautschuk angebaut. nach ca. 25 Jahren ist nix mehr mit Kautschuk und die Bäume werden z.B. zu Möbeln Parkett etc. verarbeitet. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel

edit: ich persönlich würde vor Ort kaufen und mir die Ware vorher am Lager anschauen (nicht nur Musterflächen) dann gibt es auch keine Enttäuschung bei der Qualität.


----------



## Iedfreak (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

@ wuzzel 

es handelt sich um Leimholz (siehe Link)

http://tech-deck.info/

Glaub das gibt es auch noch nicht so lange... 

Lt. Gurgel wurde das erst Anfang des Jahres vorgestellt..


----------



## dragsterrobby (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Moin moin,
ich habe auch vor ca 2,5 Jahren eine Terrasse am Teich gebaut aus __ Douglasie 1.Wahl.
Ich bin zum Holzhändler gefahren und hab vorher gefragt, ob ich selber sortieren darf, was mir auch zugesichert wurde. Dabei habe ich auch festellen müssen, selbst bei deklarierter 1 Wahl war mindestens jedes 2. Brett schlecht, entweder krumm oder dermaßen viele Knäste, das es nicht zu verbauen ist wenn man es bissel vernünftig haben möchte! Der Händler war auch ziehmlich angefressen, als die sortiererrei los ging, weil der Stapel den ich aussortiert habe doppelt so hoch war als das was ich auf den Anhänger geladen habe.
Na ja was solls, ich muß es verarbeiten, bezahlen und mir es die nächsten Jahre anschauen.
Habe die Balkenlage alle 60cm gemacht, alles mit Einschlaghülsen 7x7 mit 90cm Schwert. 
Heute nach etwa 3 Jahren, ist noch alles so wie ich es gebaut habe, super stabiel, nichts abgesackt und alles ist gut!


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

@ledfreak .... bei so neuen Produkten würde ich erst mal abwarten, ob sich das in der Praxis bewährt. Bin da beruflich ein gebranntes Kind. Reklamationen bearbeiten macht keinen Spaß.

Viele Grüße 
Karsten


----------



## Iedfreak (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Jetz ist es eh zu spät...  

Terasse liegt zu 90%!


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Na ich drück die Daumen, das die das vorm patentieren gut getestet haben.

Viele Grüße Wuzzel


----------



## 4711 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*



> Wuzzel
> Der Link mit dem Resistenz 2-3 würde mich interessieren.



Da habe ich leider keinen Link habe nur die "Heft" Sammlung vom Informationsdienst Holz die ich mir von der Ligna mal mitgebracht habe voreinigen Jahren.

War übrigens bei Larix in Hannover die franz. Hochgebirgslärche hatte laut Messgerät im schnitt 14% Feuchte und ca 5,8 Kg für nen 10/10 Meter Pfosten(Kreuzholz), ist Blumig gemasert und geht sehr ins "rote" das meiste war sehr kernnahes Holz(Dielen) - schüsselt wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Ok, wenn das Heft älter ist, kann es sein, das die Einstufung nicht mehr stimmt. 
Bangkirai war früher auch immer Resistenzklasse 1 und schneidet heute nur noch mit 1-2 ab. 
Weil es die wirklich guten Hölzer eben kaum noch am Markt gibt.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## derseeberger (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

meine Bankiraiterrasse liegt auf Rechteckrohr 60x40x2mm aus V2A

Überspannung 3,8 m 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Andre 69 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Hi Thomas
Naja , man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts !  V2A für den Unterbau ? Hast du damit beruflich zu tun ? Bin ja gerade dabei ! 
Achja :
:willkommen 
Du bist ja fast Nachbar von Zacky ?


----------



## Iedfreak (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

So siehts bei uns aus... Terasse ist zu 90% fertig


----------



## dragsterrobby (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Moin moin, das mit der Beleuchtung ist je ne tolle Idee, Daumen hoch.
Das setze ich bei mir auch noch um.
Sind das LED??


----------



## Iedfreak (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Danke für das Kompliment... 

Sind LED`s.. War ein Schnapper bei amazon... 10 Stck. incl. Netzteil 50€...  Machen einen echt guten Eindruck von der Qualität!


----------



## dragsterrobby (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Na da schau ich doch gleich mal, danke dir.


----------



## 4711 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Hallo Alle zusammen,

wollte euch mal auf den aktuellen Standt  bringen. Die Unterkonstrucktion kommt von NG - bei den örtlichen gegebenheiten kämme ich mit einer UK aus Holz auf gut 3T€ plus die größern Erdarbeiten. Bei NG liege ich bei knapp 4T€ und nur 36 Punktfundamente und ich habe eine gebogene Brücke (Rohlstuhlfahrer im Haus).

Als Deck kommt sibirische Lärche mit französischies Profil in 27*143mm zum Einsatz (3,49€ p/m).

Als "Anstrich" habe ich mir Osmo Öle ausgesucht - sollen ja wohl die besten sein - und zwar den Impregniergrund WR sowie die Holz-Öl-Lasur in farbig.

Meine frage an Wuzzel noch nen klares Terrassenöl rüber?

Allen die mit Rat und Tat mitgeholfen haben DANKE 

Werde Fotos vom Bau dann mal hier posten.

Hartmut


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Hallo Hartmut, 
die  Osmo Produkte kenne ich nicht so gut, aber so wie sich das im technischen Datenblatt liest ist das ja Grundierung und Endanstrich in einem . 
Nen schlechten Ruf haben die Farben von Osmo jedenfalls nicht. 
Nepomuk meint die Imprägnierung wär nicht unbedingt nötig, weil im Öl ja schon Inhaltsstoffe gegen Schimmel usw drin sind. 
Aber schaden tut die Imprägnierung sicher nicht. 
Nepomuk  meint da muss kein klares Öl drüber.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Nepomuk (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Bei der Holzschutz-Öl-Lasur würde ein klares Öl auch nicht halten....zumal es das auch gar nicht gibt. Osmo hat für Dielen auch klassische Öle, da könnte man (ist aber eigentlich nicht notwendig) ein klares UV-Öl zusätzlich aufbringen.

Gruß
Nepo


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mich jetzt auch mit der Planung des Decks befasse, kommt natürlich auch die Frage nach dem Material.(Aber ich wollte nicht noch einen Thread aufmachen)

Ich habe vor 10 Jahren die Terrasse aus Bangkirai gebaut, aber das ist ja heute nicht mehr wirklich "angesagt"...

Daher wollte ich mal Fragen wie es denn mit dieser Lösung aussieht:
http://www.dauerholz.de/galerie/pools-und-stege/ 
Klingt ja erst mal nicht schlecht 
Hat da jemand Erfahrung?

Unterkonstruktion wollte ich auch aus Alu bauen, NG oder alternativ von http://www.e-u-r-o-tec.de/ 
Scheint für mich gleichwertig zu sein und wohl etwas günstiger.
Auch da bin ich für Ratschläge dankbar.

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## Nori (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Terrassendeck Material wie ist die Preislage*

...und wie sieht dein Bangkirai nach 10 Jahren aus???

Mir persönlich ist es egal ob etwas angesagt ist - wenn das Holz nach der Zeit noch top ist (die Optik beeinflusst man ja selbst, ob man es grau haben will oder entsprechend einem Farbton ölt) braucht man doch keine Experimente mit "heimischer Kiefer" machen.

Gruß Nori.


----------

